# Best Product to treat Gasoline



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

In my opinion, I have found the best product to add to my gas tank. I use this and run 87 octane gas from Walmart. I'm not a salesman or chemist, just a maintenance worker that tried many products till I found the one that works. Text 850 428-4816


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I just run Eth free. Never had a problem!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

If you are selling something it needs to be in the classifieds with a price.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Why is this a secret?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Why is this a secret?


Dunno seems shady. Asks in one thread what's the best is then starts another one trying to sell some. :shifty:


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

If you're not selling it or it's not a secret please post it for all to see; might even get some beneficial feedback.


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

Not selling it. Gas Shok is the name. Found it in south Florida. Haven't seen it available in NW Florida. Original post, I didn't have info (correct name spell) so I didn't post. Very sorry to offend the forum police. I did ask what's the best in one forum to see if anyone would reply Gas Shok. Later, thought I would tell that I found something I like.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

There is no product out that stops phase separation completely so I refuse to use ethanol fuel.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Seems there is a recurring theme to Dive's posts. I dunno, maybe just me. Anyway I use stabil and never had a problem. Friend of mine that lives in Dallas and works on lawn mowers for a living recommended something else, star-tron or something but he said stabil was really good too. Take it for whats it worth. But like someone already posted, its best to use gasoline that is ethanol free.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Snake oil but should make you feel good for a few months before gas goes bad.
If E-10 doesn't phase separate, it still goes "stale" starting at 6 weeks.
I need to take pictures of 6 month old gas I have here at work, color of morning pee and smells like it too. Small engines won't fire with it, drain, fresh ga ins, fires up.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I buy non-ethanol, add Stabil and Sea Foam. Probably overkill but can't hurt.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I take two year old ethanol gasoline, never been treated, and pour into the gas tank on my 2010 Chevy Imapala that is engineered to burn Flexi Fuel.

I then burn it all up.

And I do this for FREE.

FREE GAS DISPOSAL is my side biz.


----------



## HarleyMan (Nov 5, 2015)

What is the difference between regular Stabil and the Marine Stabil, besides the price?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

The best thing I have found for small engines is a really good product. It's really cheap right now and as long as you use it and run the motor once a month, you will have great success with this product.
Fuel..... Run it or loose it


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

welldoya said:


> I buy non-ethanol, add Stabil and Sea Foam. Probably overkill but can't hurt.


I hate to be the bearer of bad news but Sea Foam has isopropanol in it. 

Isopropyl alcohol
Chemical Compound
Isopropyl alcohol, also called isopropanol, is a compound with the chemical formula C₃H₈O or C₃H₇OH or CH₃CHOHCH₃. It is a colorless, flammable chemical compound with a strong odor. Wikipedia 


Here's MSDS, look at page 3.


ftp://69.2.51.153/pub/MSDS/289404_SeafoamSDS.pdf


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

Seems like Dive1 has a recurring theme.....Shady kinda guy.... Good Christian folks sure like to kick on Dive1. I'm not selling nothing.


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

Dive1 said:


> Seems like Dive1 has a recurring theme.....Shady kinda guy.... Good Christian folks sure like to kick on Dive1. I'm not selling nothing.


Kick on dive1? Well.... You have reoccurring posts reviewing a company that you have direct ties with (assuming own), so it's pretty easy to call you out on shady practices. If you have to be the only one reviewing work by your company to get positive reviews, you might be doing something wrong. There are lots of business owners on here and I don't see any posting their own reviews as members not tied to them post positive reviews.

For fuel treatment, I've been happy with Pri-G this past year. Have used with luck Amsoil fuel stabilizer, Amsoil quickshot, stabil marine and 360, and startron. Pri-G is just a bit more concentrated and economical. First step is non-ethanol has however. Amsoil quickshot will sort of help with phase separation though.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I run e10 but dont let it sit in the waverunner long enough to go bad. No snake oil bullhock here.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Eagle pee has worked for me in past. War Buzzard.:thumbup:


----------



## _Backwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

slackwolf said:


> Kick on dive1? Well.... You have reoccurring posts reviewing a company that you have direct ties with (assuming own), so it's pretty easy to call you out on shady practices. If you have to be the only one reviewing work by your company to get positive reviews, you might be doing something wrong. There are lots of business owners on here and I don't see any posting their own reviews as members not tied to them post positive reviews.
> 
> For fuel treatment, I've been happy with Pri-G this past year. Have used with luck Amsoil fuel stabilizer, Amsoil quickshot, stabil marine and 360, and startron. Pri-G is just a bit more concentrated and economical. First step is non-ethanol has however. Amsoil quickshot will sort of help with phase separation though.




I thought some of his posts were kinda odd. Makes sense now. Is that even allowed on here to portray your business like you are a customer? Not very honest.


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

Not a business.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

No additives work except for
The seller. Keep the tank full and use it regularly. I fill my tank after every use. Make sure your fill and vent caps are water tight. 1200 hours on 2010 150 e tec no fuel problems. Other than when I left the fill cap off during a torrential down pour. Had to remove the sending unit and pump out a gallon of water.


----------



## bhudson (Apr 22, 2015)

Simply untrue about products not working. I've never heard of the product you found in south Florida and ethanol is garbage. I've made the switch to diesel and yeah I know diesel ain't what it used to be either. Check out the full torque products from lubrication engineers, inc. They make all sort of products for gas and diesel and it's the cat's ass. You can't but it any store, you'd have to get it from the source. Guys name is Jim. He's in tx


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

USA Fuel Service in SW Florida is the product I found. Used the treatment additive in our boat and it worked as advertised. Gas Shok. We made the trip from Port Everglades to Bimini Bahamas and back. The reason we used the Shok, was because the trip before, we picked up a lot of water when we fueled in Bimini. I liked the product, thus, thought I would tell folks. I'm not selling it, BUT from all the fuss I caused from this thread, I might just become a distributer.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Dive1 said:


> USA Fuel Service in SW Florida is the product I found. Used the treatment additive in our boat and it worked as advertised. Gas Shok. We made the trip from Port Everglades to Bimini Bahamas and back. The reason we used the Shok, was because the trip before, we picked up a lot of water when we fueled in Bimini. I liked the product, thus, thought I would tell folks. I'm not selling it, BUT from all the fuss I caused from this thread, I might just become a distributer.


Welcome to PFF facebook. You just gotta be thick skinned and weed out the guy's stirring the pot. I am one of them BTW. Kind of entertaining. Really easy to get a rise outta most folks on here. Don't take it personal or you will not sleep well at night. Most of it is all in fun and you will figure it out after you have been a member for a few years. Most anyone on here will help you out if you really need good info but they will also run you in the ground if they know they can get under your skin. Me included! Baaha!


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

WooHoo I know 2RC's. I have thick skin. I actually enjoyed the stirred pot. My previous posts were kinda shady and I enjoyed battering with the forum. It was all in fun for me anyway. I will be more civilized in future posts tho.


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

Thanks by the way.....


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

_Backwoods said:


> I thought some of his posts were kinda odd. Makes sense now. Is that even allowed on here to portray your business like you are a customer? Not very honest.


I'm sure we aren't the only ones to notice....



Dive1 said:


> Not a business.


Really? Everything below I found, copied, and typed in all of 4 minutes.

Your profile name is Dive1, Dive instructor from Andalusia, AL. Your phone number matches from your posts to Dive1unlimited.com and coastalmarine1.com. A quick google says the email address on the for sale ads is the same as the name on both business websites as well. :whistling: Just saying...... Why not just post your business info where all the other businesses post on this forum and let actual customers post reviews?

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f50/34-sportfish-boat-sale-606713/

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f45/dive-certification-$195-648394/
www.dive1unlimited.com
http://www.dive1unlimited.com/contact-dive-1.html (contact info on page, I won't post someone's info on the forum)

Now....
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f23/coastal-marine-services-646241/
www.coastalmarine1.com
https://www.coastalmarine1.com/talk-to-us.html (contact info on page, same as dive1unlimited.com) Footer on pages has same person as well.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f23/diesel-fuel-tank-cleaning-644041/

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f23/trailer-repair-rhino-liner-painting-648386/




2RC's II said:


> Welcome to PFF facebook. You just gotta be thick skinned and weed out the guy's stirring the pot. I am one of them BTW. Kind of entertaining. Really easy to get a rise outta most folks on here. Don't take it personal or you will not sleep well at night. Most of it is all in fun and you will figure it out after you have been a member for a few years. Most anyone on here will help you out if you really need good info but they will also run you in the ground if they know they can get under your skin. Me included! Baaha!


This really wouldn't be a case of stirring the pot as much as calling out shady practices and posting in the wrong section. I don't see any of the other business owners on here posting reviews of their own companies, do you? :thumbdown:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

That's just weird. It's like reading the Hateraide posts.


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

MrFish said:


> That's just weird. It's like reading the Hateraide posts.


What's weird? 

Gets kinda irritating seeing someone post a question and then later a rave review of something or some business, that he owns/manages/whatever. Or what kicked this topic off, I found this great stuff, text me for more info.....

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f22/diesel-fuel-polishing-cost-641609/
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f23/best-fuel-additive-650722/ started on 01-12-2016, 10:35 PM

Then, this topic started on 01-12-2016, 10:41 PM

Kinda makes you go WTF, does it not? He did later respond saying he started the other post to see if anyone would post the same product, but considering his pattern...... I don't care either way but how about keeping the fake reviews off and put the business info where it belongs. 

I don't see a certain WELL reviewed, recommended, and respected diesel mechanic forum member asking who should work on his personal ride's engine, do you?


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Sorry Slackwolf but I still do see an AD from the OP in this thread. I guess I must be overlooking or missing something.


----------



## _Backwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

2RC's II said:


> Sorry Slackwolf but I still do see an AD from the OP in this thread. I guess I must be overlooking or missing something.


I think he's referring to the other threads from Dive where he was giving great reviews from companies work to turn out he has ties/owns those companies.


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

2RC's II said:


> Sorry Slackwolf but I still do see an AD from the OP in this thread. I guess I must be overlooking or missing something.


I was mostly referring to his previous posts as _Backwoods said. He would post rave reviews of his own company as a customer, typically after asking for recommendations/pricing for said work such as fuel polishing / tank cleaning.

Then this topic popped up a few minutes after asking for fuel treatment recommendations. He said he found a great product but wouldn't say what it was, just contact him for info. He later posted the name of the product and edited the original post as well. Notice the comments on posts #3-6?


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

OK. Out.


----------



## HarleyMan (Nov 5, 2015)

Which is best to use Regular Stabil or Marine Stabil? I run ethanol free in my boat.


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

HarleyMan said:


> Which is best to use Regular Stabil or Marine Stabil? I run ethanol free in my boat.


Marine Stabil typically is more recommended. They also have Marine 360, which is suppose to help prevent rust/corrosion in steel fuel tanks above the fuel level. Who knows if it works as well as they say without inspecting, but it's fairly reasonable on pricing.


----------



## HarleyMan (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks Slackwolf.


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

Thought Sherlock Holmes would be tired of this post by now.


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

Dive1 said:


> Thought Sherlock Holmes would be tired of this post by now.


I figured I would continue contributing to topic when it comes to legitimate questions. Not that pointing out the obvious took a whole lot of effort. 

What's your latest rave review of work done by Coastal Marine Services? Hull cleaning? :thumbdown:


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

I think his work sucks! I would NOT hire that no good loser. Probably not even a real business. I think he is kinda shady too. Just my opinion.


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

Dive1 said:


> I think his work sucks! I would NOT hire that no good loser. Probably not even a real business. I think he is kinda shady too. Just my opinion.


Not this again.....
:hammer2:


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

Yeah, I'm tired of it too. It was exciting but worn off now. I probably won't post any more to this thread. See y'all later, preferably at weigh in.


----------

